# About.com- Top Ten Tips for IBS Relief



## VSsupport

Have you _really_ tried everything for IBS relief? You may think so, but perhaps there are some IBS tricks you have not yet pursued. In my one-on-one work with IBS patients, I am continually surprised when patients have not heard of what I would consider to be some basic IBS management strategies. Therefore, I have pulled together my top recommendations into one place for you:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

